# Clear Tubing, Inline Heater & Lilly Pipes for the Fluval 306



## LukeDaly (9 Jan 2014)

Hey guys!

Recently just purchased the Fluval 306 for a new tank build I am going to be doing and I am wondering if anyone has any idea on what type of tubing I can use to replace the horrible black ribbed stuff that came with the filter? Not only is this for looks I need a little more tubing to reach the tank from the location the filter will be sitting. 

I am also interested in an inline heater to help keep the equipment seen in the tank to a minimum. The question is what brands should I look out for and what wattage do I need for the 50L Dennerle Scapers Tank? 

And last but definitely not least, what sort of Lilly pipes should I look for? I have never owned any and I am unsure of the best size to go for, what brands to look for etc? 

All help is greatly appreciated! 
Thank you, Luke.


----------



## James D (22 Jan 2014)

Hi Luke.

This is the size you need mate (16/22mm), you might be able to find it elsewhere but the price seems ok, I think I got mine off Ebay.

I haven't seen any other heaters apart from the Hydor ones but in my experience they're good, I think they just come in 200 or 300 watt models but I doubt it would make much difference which one you got (although i may be wrong, I'd have a check of their specs). You'll need the 16/22 size though obviously.

I've always bought cheap Chinese lily pipes of ebay and they have always been fine. I'm not running my fluval any more so I have might some spare if you'd like to PM me. Again 16/22!


----------

